

Using Django with Appengine: a port of the Django tutorial to Appengine - shabda
http://www.42topics.com/dumps/django/docs.html

======
mosburger
Awesome, thank you so much for this. I'm learning Django now, and I'm using
the "Poll" tutorial to create my own app. If I'm ever lucky enough to try it
out on appengine, it's great to see how easy it is, and exactly how it's done.
Thanks a bunch!!!

~~~
shabda
If you use this and have problems ask at
<http://groups.google.com/group/django-users>, and I would like to help

------
kschrader
I still can't believe that the Google guys didn't work with the Django team on
having a full port of it ready to go when they released Appengine.

It would be like someone releasing a Ruby hosting service but not having a
Rails port ready to go on it.

------
shabda
This was released under a CC-A license and the doc-code for this is available
at <http://www.42topics.com/dumps/django/docs.txt>, so feel free to modify,
reuse and share this.

